# ext3 vs ext4

## Xywa

Witam,

Zamierzam zacząć używać systemu plików ext4 zamiast ext3 w moim systemie. Czy warto (np. sprawa wydajności)? Czy są jakieś przeciwskazania (było trochę problemów na początku)?

Tutaj przykładowe info ale czekam też na Wasze opinie:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_large&num=3

----------

## Zwierzak

Używałem do tej pory reiserfs3, myślałem, aby się przesiąść na reiserfs4, ale przez zarzucenie jego rozwoju musiałem zmienić swoje plany. Aktualnie siedzę na ext4 i zauważyłem jeden podstawowy plus, partycje przy obowiązkowym skanowaniu są sprawdzane dużo szybciej.

----------

## Belliash

Uzywam odkad pojawil sie jako ext4dev i nigdy nie sprawil mi problemow.

Mam nawet wylaczone skanowanie i nie mialem wiekszych problemow - raz mi sie FS rozjechal w sumie z mojej winy - fsck naprawil go w mniej jak 5min.

----------

## Garrappachc

Wg mnie ext4 to genialna sprawa. U mnie na wsi często dochodzi do przerw w dostawie prądu, ale ani razu ext4 mi się nie rozjechał, nie popsuł, nie utraciłem też nigdy żadnych plików. Wydajność jest bardzo dobra, może przy dużej ilości małych plików mniejsza nić resierfs, ale niewiele. Na dekstop jest zdecydowanie najlepszym rozwiązaniem. (Jest to oczywiście moje zdanie  :Smile:  )

----------

## SlashBeast

Problemy jakie mialem z ext4 to te, ktore pojawily sie zaraz po uznaniu go za stable, potrafil zerowac pliki w niektorych sytuacjach. Zostalo to naprawione i od tego czasu zadnego bledu. Aktualnie nie widze dla ext4 zadnej alternatywy, reiser4 tylko udaje, ze istnieje, btrfs nie ma nawet dzialajacego fsck, cierpi na fragmentacje po czasie, drastycznie niszczy to wydajnosc a port zfsa jeszcze nie jest specjalnie udany.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ext4 od  kwietnia 2009 (najpierw Ubuntu 9.04 do 10.04), ostatni rok na Gentoo, problemów brak.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

ext4 od kiedy pojawił się w jajcu, zero problemów, kilka razu zabrali prąd wszystko dalej śmiga nic się nie rozjechało.

----------

## soban_

Tak samo jak @Pryka, dodac moge iz niezlego kopa dostalem z przesiadki ext3->ext4 - przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje, zwalszcza z tym sprawdzaniem dysku przez fsck.

----------

## one_and_only

Ja mogę powiedzieć, że mam XFS i reiser4 i oba sprawiają pewne problemy, ale nie mam czasu na migrację ;]

----------

## Pryka

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tak samo jak @Pryka, dodac moge iz niezlego kopa dostalem z przesiadki ext3->ext4 - przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje, zwalszcza z tym sprawdzaniem dysku przez fsck.

 

Jestem w stanie to potwierdzić, więc raczej Ci się nie wydaje  :Smile:  fsck leci dużo szybciej. Sam system plików też działa sprawniej, szybciej etc.

----------

